# Al Muneera Rentals



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Anyone recently moved or renewed rental in Al Muneera?

3 bedroom apartments currently being advertised for 190k upwards. Approached agency,apparently demand is hot so rent is not negotiable.

Has anyone been able to rent for less?


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

arabianhorse said:


> Anyone recently moved or renewed rental in Al Muneera?
> 
> 3 bedroom apartments currently being advertised for 190k upwards. Approached agency,apparently demand is hot so rent is not negotiable.
> 
> Has anyone been able to rent for less?


shop around but its a popular place and its seen the most rental increases so i would say it would be take it or leave it type of thing.


----------

